# Duals on lawn tractor



## NHboomerfan95 (Aug 7, 2013)

I want to put duals on a lawn tractor not sure how to never done it before. What's the easiest way to do it


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

What type of tractor are you installing them on? Are there holes in the rim for mounting wheel weights? If so, you can use those holes to bolt on a second rim with a spacer ring between, much like the old rim clamp duals on farm tractors.


----------



## NHboomerfan95 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I didn't know how it was done I had seen this on several lawn tractors and wanted to know how it was done I'm just waiting to find the right tractor to buy and put duals on


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> What type of tractor are you installing them on? Are there holes in the rim for mounting wheel weights? If so, you can use those holes to bolt on a second rim with a spacer ring between, much like the old rim clamp duals on farm tractors.


Tires... Not sure where my head was, I thought he wanted to get fancy with a custom exhaust system.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

There are a number of options.

This is just a ring that acts as a spacer and long bolts:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Wheel-...097?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item334a479c19

Here is a guy that has fabbed spacers for various wheels. Click on "Tires, Rims and Weights" on the left side of the page to get to them.
http://www.xtrememotorworks.com/Parts Catalog/Cub Cadet Parts List.htm

Bolens had another option for their Large Frame tractors. I managed to find a NOS pair of them, but they weren't cheap. They are very deep dished and bolt directly to the hub which has 12 holes in it. They have holes that fit over the bolts for the inside wheels and extra long mounting bolts that were a part of the 'kit'.

Here's some pics. My 1250 with the stock wheels showing the six 'extra' holes, a couple of pics of the wheels, and finally a couple of pics of them mounted on the 1250.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Not sure what size lawn tractor you had in mind or the reasoning for the duals, on our experience they'll increase floatation, traction & also stability significantly on undulations - the downsides include the extra traction may excessively load the transmission depending on your intended application (e.g non-PTO drawn tillage ) so water ballast with caution, the increased footprint can also strain axles/hubs/bearings...etc.

We fabricated successfully something very similar to what "Country Boy" is suggesting on a few of our garden tractors, including the 18hp Iseki TX2160 FWD pictured below - to create the "spacer rim" we basically strengthened the original inner rim by welding on a section of steel plate ( with holes cut out to allow mounting the original wheel studs use/access) to the outer surface, then welded to this plate a thick walled steel pipe (of sufficiently greater diameter than the original wheels studs to allow access), then welded to this pipe another plate which was bolted to the outer dual rim.


----------

